# اقتراح بكتابة اصحاح من الكتاب المقدس



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2013)

اقترح على ادارة المنتدى وعلى الاصدقاء من المشرفين
والمشرفات بان يقوم احد المشرفين بكتابة اصحاح من الكتاب المقدس كل يوم
فى المنتدى وهذا يعطينا فرصة قراءة الكتاب المقدس
وبعد القراءة نقراء تفسير مبسط لهذا الاصحاح
والمنتدى مملؤ بالخبرات الكثيرة مثل الاستاذ/ ماى روك
والاستاذ/ مولكا والاستاذ/ يوحنا المصرى والاستاذ/ ايمونديدا
والاستاذ/ البهنسى والسيدة / امة والكثيرين جدا 
اتمنى ان يجد اقتراحى قبول من الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء
اشكركم والرب يبارككم


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

اقتراح جميل جدا
والتوبك فكرته جديده
اتمني انه يتنفذ 
شكرا حبيب المسيح 
للفكره الرائعه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة رائعة و كلنا هناخد بركتها 
ربنا يباركك استاذي و يفرح قلبك


----------



## naguib samir (29 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره ممتازه جدا

المسيح.... يكون معك


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*فكرة رائعة جدا
ربنا يباركك استاذي​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما تعملها أنت يا استاذ / حبيب !!!!
كوبى من موقع الأنجيل ( بالتشكيل بتاعه )
وظبطها ع الوورد بفونت حلو 
وأنقل أقتباس التفسير لها بلون مُختلف
وأفتح بيها موضوع ....
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما تعملها أنت يا استاذ / حبيب !!!!
> كوبى من موقع الأنجيل ( بالتشكيل بتاعه )
> وظبطها ع الوورد بفونت حلو
> وأنقل أقتباس التفسير لها بلون مُختلف
> ...



ربنا ميحرمناش من افتكاساتك الجامدة ديه يا استاذ عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ربنا ميحرمناش من افتكاساتك الجامدة ديه يا استاذ عبود


*مش محتاجة أفتكاسات
الكتاب المقدس بتفاسيره موجود ع المنتدى 
أختيار الآيات بتفاسيرها والتظبيط سهل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انت صح ^_^


----------

